# overheat problem



## firebug130 (Feb 8, 2006)

I am having trouble with my 99 tacoma overheating when I have the blade on it. I believe that the blade in the up position is blocking the air flow to the radiator when travelling down the road. I have no problem any other time. I have not plowed with this set up yet but I believe it will be fine if I can fix this problem. I've thought of electric fans, etc. Just wanting some input please. Also should I consider a transmission cooler?

Any advice would be great.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tranny coolers are good. just drop the the plow a little for airflow.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

when cruising down the highway I lower the plow so its just a tad of the roadway, on bumpy roads I lift it a tad more. that will increase the air flow to the radiator and help keep it cool


----------



## firebug130 (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks for the info, I will try lowering the blade a little!


----------

